# رد أكاديمى لنيافة الأنبا بيشوى على رواية عزازيل للمؤلف دكتور يوسف زيدان.



## besm alslib (25 مايو 2010)

*رد  أكاديمى لنيافة الأنبا بيشوى على رواية عزازيل للمؤلف دكتور يوسف زيدان.*




*
الفيلم يحتوى على ردود من اشهر المراجع  العالمية  والتى لم يعرف د.زيدان ان يجيب على شىء منها.يؤكد د.زيدان ان الوقائع التاريخية الموجودة بالرواية كلها حقيقية  ولكن عندما يواجهه احد بهذه المراجع يتراجع ليقول "ألا تستطيعوا قراءة  العنوان؟؟ لقد كُتب عليها رواية ...وليست بحث تاريخى! وبذلك ينقد ذاته"الفيلم مقسم الى عدة اجزاء كل جزء منها عبارة عن بضع دقائق ثمينة  تحكى عن تاريخ كنيستنا المجيد وتاريخ آباءنا و قديسيها العظام، والتى  يحاول د.زيدان تشويهها ظلما وافتراء. لن تندم ابدا  اذا ما شاهدت هذه الاجزاء . ادخل لترى مدى جمال شخصية القديس كيرلس وتواضعه  وقلبه المملوء بالمحبة حتى لنسطور نفسه وايضا ماذا قال عن نسطور فى  رسائله.
الفيلم بالإنجليزية و مترجم باللغة العربية* 


*مقدمة مهمة - موجز للأخطاء  التاريخية والعقائدية بالرواية ( اكثر من 20 خطأ فادح فى الجزء التاريخى  فقط)*








[YOUTUBE]EEpWJjw1tAQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*1*
*هل فعلا قتل البابا ألكسندروس  أريوس؟*



[YOUTUBE]rWWpU8Zd0qE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*2*
*هل الإمبراطور فعلا هو الذى قرر  حرم آريوس؟ ومدى التزييف فى سرده لأحداث مجمع نيقية!!*


[YOUTUBE]JMRZi1Ru01M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




*
3*
*الامبراطور قسطنطين لا يعرف  اليونانية !!!*




[YOUTUBE]ck9lWpyQ_fU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




*4*
*هل حرق قسطنطين كل الاناجيل  ماعدا الأربعة المشهورة؟*




[YOUTUBE]PHyNx_B90Q8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*5*
*حقيقة احداث مجمع نيقية*


[YOUTUBE]NnuUZ6QVYvM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




*6*
*من هى الملكة هيلانة؟*


[YOUTUBE]TcnH52yIZCE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*
*


​


----------



## besm alslib (25 مايو 2010)

*7*

 *هل هدم البابا ثيئوفيلس معبد  السيرابيوم على رؤوس الوثنيين كما تقول الرواية؟* 


[YOUTUBE]xwjjI_qqT6Q&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*8* 
*من هم البارابلانى؟ هل هم فعلا  جماعة مسيحية قتلة متوحشين كما تقول الرواية؟* 


[YOUTUBE]2xnVdXiXnhw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*9* 
*القديس كيرلس ومكانته فى  الكنيسة الشرقية والغربية* 




[YOUTUBE]_Q0rp-kQZD4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*10* 
*الشهادات التى تثبت ان القديس  كيرلس ليس له اى صلة بمقتل هيباتيا الفيلسوفة* 


[YOUTUBE]R1zXTEeXz7Q&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



*11*

*تكملة الشهادات التى تثبت ان  القديس كيرلس ليس له اى صلة بمقتل هيباتيا الفيلسوفة ، والخلافات بينه وبين  نسطور* 


[YOUTUBE]1UF3SHgIUTc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## besm alslib (25 مايو 2010)

*12*
*ملامح شخصية القديس كيرلس و  تكملة الشهادات التى تثبت ان القديس كيرلس ليس له اى صلة بمقتل هيباتيا  الفيلسوفة*
 



[YOUTUBE]aEGRVF4SmdM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*13*
*شهادة المؤرخ المعاصر الأب  الموقر جون أ. ماجوكين (أستاذ بجامعة كولومبيا – امريكا)  عن القديس كيرلس  بالصوت والصورة*
 


[YOUTUBE]JP-UGptVY0g&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*14*

*رسائل للقديس كيرلس ( رسائل  قصيرة موجزة و لكنها رائعة)*




[YOUTUBE]dEhTQ_lmmmA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




*15*

*رسائل للقديس كيرلس – والتناقد  بين الحقيقة و بين ما صوره د.زيدان*




*
*
[YOUTUBE]NvS43g4spD4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




*16*

*ماذا يقول القديس كيرلس عن  نسطور فى رسائله.*


*
*
[YOUTUBE]c9BYXTGDppE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




*17*

*شهادات من البطاركة المعاصرين  للبابا كيرلس ومدى تقديرهم له.*


*
*
[YOUTUBE]eg4TszEkB8Q&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



*18*

*من هو رئيس لجنة التحكيم  للجائزة العربية للبوكر .*

*أعتراف د.زيدان بأن ثلث روايته  تحتوى على مشاهد جنسية مثيرة.*

*د. يوسف زيدان يدعو للإلحاد.*
*
*
[YOUTUBE]TTqACsvinHE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




*منقول عن موقع صوت المسيحي الحر*
​


----------



## BITAR (25 مايو 2010)

*يتم التثبيت *
*والمشاهدة على المهل*​


----------



## أَمَة (26 مايو 2010)

فعلا يستحق التثبيت
ويحتاح الى التمهل في مشاهدة كل الأجزاء
من أجل الفائدة

تسلم ايدك اختي *بسم الصليب*  
الرب يعوض تعبك 
ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## besm alslib (26 مايو 2010)

bitar قال:


> *يتم التثبيت *
> *والمشاهدة على المهل*​




*شكرا اخي على التثبيت *

​


----------



## besm alslib (26 مايو 2010)

أمة قال:


> فعلا يستحق التثبيت
> ويحتاح الى التمهل في مشاهدة كل الأجزاء
> من أجل الفائدة
> 
> ...




*شكرا اختي على كلماتك الرقيقه *
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 مايو 2010)

*مجهود رائع جدا
هدخل اتفرج عليهم لما افضي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## My Rock (2 يونيو 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على  الشبهات حول المسيحية للأهمية


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يونيو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز جدا .. الف شكر يا بسم الصليب .
ربنا يعوضك .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*يبارك مجهودك يا بسم الصليب  بجد*

*والله بقينا بنرد علي شبهات اهو*

*ربنا يعوضك يا ام جورج*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *مجهود رائع جدا
> هدخل اتفرج عليهم لما افضي
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



*اشكرك اخي لمرورك الغالي *
​


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

my rock قال:


> يُنقل الى الرد على  الشبهات حول المسيحية للأهمية




*شكرا اخي لنقل الموضوع للقسم المناسب*
​


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> موضوع ممتاز جدا .. الف شكر يا بسم الصليب .
> ربنا يعوضك .




*اشكرك اخي على مرورك المميز *
​


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *يبارك مجهودك يا بسم الصليب  بجد*
> 
> *والله بقينا بنرد علي شبهات اهو*
> 
> ...



*انتي هتخليني اعيط ههههههههه*

*هو انا اعرف ارد برضه ده حتى تبقى عيبه في حقي ههههههههههه*

*بس هو انا لقيت الموضوع فعلا مهم فحبيت انقله *

*وعلى فكره ام جورج طالعه منك زي العسل *

*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر وميرسي لمرورك الغالي*
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

كتاب "الرد على البهتان فى رواية يوسف زيدان عزازيل" تأليف نيافة الأنبا بيشوي ومجموعة من الباحثين: http://www.4shared.com/file/ZbXXLVZ2/________.htm. كونوا معافين باسم الثالوث


----------



## athanasuos_1 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع ممتاز وطرح رائع* 
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك* 
اذكرني في صلاتك


----------



## athanasuos_1 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> كتاب "الرد على البهتان فى رواية يوسف زيدان عزازيل" تأليف نيافة الأنبا بيشوي ومجموعة من الباحثين: http://www.4shared.com/file/ZbXXLVZ2/________.htm. كونوا معافين باسم الثالوث


 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------

